# Beautiful Boxelder Milling



## gvwp (Apr 11, 2017)

Milled a fine Boxelder log today. Stunning figure in this log. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 11, 2017)

ooohh! I see turning blanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2017)

Very cool, David! Must be like Christmas as a kid when you're opening logs like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 11, 2017)

Is that the log you showed us earlier at the auction? Or is that one still waiting to be milled?


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 11, 2017)

Spectacular! Think I am in awe... Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 12, 2017)

Alrighty then ----some sort of spectacular !!!


----------



## gvwp (Apr 12, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Is that the log you showed us earlier at the auction? Or is that one still waiting to be milled?



This is it Tom. Still need to mill the log that was on top of this one in the tree but its not as great as this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 12, 2017)

I can't imagine owning this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2017)

gvwp said:


> This is it Tom. Still need to mill the log that was on top of this one in the tree but its not as great as this one.



For larger turnings, I like the FBE that has more white with just a few streaks of red.


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 15, 2017)

WOW--I'll take 2 vase blanks now please!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 15, 2017)

What? We are negotiating bowl blanks? I'll see their offer of nothing and raise pre paid shipping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oh my goodness


----------



## Sidecar (Apr 16, 2017)

ripjack13 many moons have risen ,have things been good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

